
Introduction to Feature Policy - tbassetto
https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2018/06/feature-policy
======
cimmanom
I'm not sure I understand the use case for this. Shouldn't you already have
control over what browser features your site uses?

~~~
ebidel
Yes and no. In some cases (3rd party content that you don't control), there's
no way to know what script/iframe is going to do/use. For example, ads script
that uses `document.write()` and kills perf.

Turning on certain policies can also help you be certain quality/standards are
being met across your site. For example, the creative team forgets to optimize
images and you end up shipping many more MBs of images than actually needed.
The `image-compression` feature policy could be used as a gut check to make
sure that never happens.

